# High School Football...



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I wish I could get a shot like this every game, but for now, this one will have to do. Channelview Freshmen wide receiver caught this pass on about the 20 yd line and ran it in for a touchdown.

Canon MK3, 300 f/2.8 w 1.4xTC

Mike


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Great photo. You can see that he is really got his eyes on the ball.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

very nice Mike!!!! Good job.


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

Did the kid get a copy? The older he gets the more he will like it.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

tec said:


> Did the kid get a copy? The older he gets the more he will like it.


I am waiting for the varsity game pics to be published, then all levels of football at Channelview will be on MaxPreps. The AD secretary is going to spread the word via email to coaches and parents. That should happen tomorrow sometime.

Channelview High School Football


----------

